# 

## kori

Hej, poszukuje w wątku radia (fm,usb,internet, ew cd) tak aby gdzies zabudować w szafkach, i miec mozliwość odtwarzania dzwięku w kuchni oraz łazience
do tego głośniki, myślałam o sufitowych

co możecie mi doradzić??

----------


## hal9

A może samochodowe?
Ładnie się komponuje.

----------


## CityMatic

Zamontuj coś takiego http://www.dobregniazdka.pl/asortyme...kowe-gira/1614 lub podobne wszystko inne będzie słabo, lub wcale komponować się z wystrojem pomieszczeń

----------


## fenix2

> Hej, poszukuje w wątku radia (fm,usb,internet, ew cd) tak aby gdzies zabudować w szafkach, i miec mozliwość odtwarzania dzwięku w kuchni oraz łazience
> do tego głośniki, myślałam o sufitowych
> 
> co możecie mi doradzić??


Też właśnie szukałem czegoś sensownego najlepiej z IP. Przeczytaj ten wątek tam się tez udzieliłem. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...stem-multiroom

----------


## kori

przeglądałm Twój wątek, ale nie znalazłam odpowiedzi stąd dalej szukam

----------


## fenix2

> przeglądałm Twój wątek, ale nie znalazłam odpowiedzi stąd dalej szukam


Więc szukaj, jak coś znajdziesz to napisz.

----------


## casio

Głośniki sufitowe będą w takim wypadku chyba najlepszym rozwiązaniem. A co do radio to ciężko tak na szybko coś doradzić. Zapytaj dokładnie wujka google, a na pewno Ci pomoże  :smile:

----------


## kori

wujek wyświetla wszystko i nic.
\dlatego też pytam na forum  :Smile:

----------


## fenix2

> wujek wyświetla wszystko i nic.
> \dlatego też pytam na forum


Czyli. 
Szukać się nie chce.

----------


## kori

fenix2 pomozesz cos znaleść i doradzić??

----------


## witu102

http://sklep.cseie.com.pl/p/239/2814...lacznikow.html

a może coś takiego?
Można w razie dokupić stacje dokującą na Iphone'a i wtedy mamy absolutnie wszystko obsługiwane od radii internetowych po wszelkie uPnP..mnie tylko zastanawia czy zamiast dopuszkowych głośników można do tego podłączyć zwykłe sufitowe 4-8Ohm (jak się domyślam przez wzmacniacz)?

----------


## Soundlife

Osobiście proponuję gotowe zestawy - łatwy montaż i gwarancja. Mam zamontowane dwa zestawy tej firmy (w kuchni i w łazience) i jestem zadowolony.
http://allegro.pl/listing/user/listi...?us_id=6533985, 
www.eissound.pl

----------


## ChłopZmazur

A ja osobiście proponuje kupić małą wierzę HiFI ukryć w szafce lub w zabudowie sufitowej i zaoszczędzone pieniądze wydać na coś rozsądniejszego. Za kwotę 500-1000 zł można kupić spoko kino domowe, a nie mały gadżet z wydobywaną muzyką o mocy smartfona.

----------


## dendrytus

> A ja osobiście proponuje kupić małą wierzę HiFI ukryć w szafce lub w zabudowie sufitowej i zaoszczędzone pieniądze wydać na coś rozsądniejszego. Za kwotę 500-1000 zł można kupić spoko kino domowe, a nie mały gadżet z wydobywaną muzyką o mocy smartfona.


Albo na limuzynę marki trabant.

PS.
Kino domowe za 1000 zł? UAHAAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

----------


## kori

ja tam wsadzam radio samochodowe, wypuszczam przedłużenie podczerwieni i dziala na pilota.
wszystko schowane w szafce, głośnik sufitowy wodoodporny

----------


## gentoonx

> A ja osobiście proponuje kupić małą wierzę HiFI ukryć w szafce lub w zabudowie sufitowej i zaoszczędzone pieniądze wydać na coś rozsądniejszego. Za kwotę 500-1000 zł można kupić spoko kino domowe, a nie mały gadżet z wydobywaną muzyką o mocy smartfona.


to nie kino, to zestaw jako-tako nagłośnieniowy 5.1 pewnie

chociaż, nie wszyscy jesteśmy melomanami, są i tacy co uważają że przewód głośnikowy po 3,50pln/mb to pełen wypas i nie ma wpływu na odsłuch - no cóz  :wink:

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Widzisz Kori jak człowiek chce to obejdzie rzeczy niemożliwe  :smile:  i nie będzie dorabiał pazernych koncernów sprzedających np lodówkę bez obudowy drożej niż w obudowie. Tak samo się ma małe gówienko nazywane radiem do łazienki w cenie kina domowego.

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Keri jak podłączyłeś u siebie to radio. Przez zasilacz? Czy połączyłeś to z włącznikiem światła, który automatycznie podaje napięcie na radio i wyłącza po wyjściu z łazienki?

----------


## fenix2

> Albo na limuzynę marki trabant.
> 
> PS.
> Kino domowe za 1000 zł? UAHAAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH



Może nie od razu kino domowe, ale za około 1000zł można kupić amplituner np. Denona.

----------


## dendrytus

> Widzisz Kori jak człowiek chce to obejdzie rzeczy niemożliwe   i nie będzie dorabiał pazernych koncernów sprzedających np lodówkę bez  obudowy drożej niż w obudowie. Tak samo się ma małe gówienko nazywane  radiem do łazienki w cenie kina domowego.


Jak ci idzie wypalanie cegieł
I tak z ciekawości czego używasz do produkcji cementu i czy skarżą się sąsiedzi?

Nie widziałem radia do łazienki w cenie kina domowego.

PS.



> i nie będzie dorabiał pazernych koncernów


Komunizm był dobry jakieś 90 lat temu.
Dlaczego dorabiasz pazerne koncerny Intela, microsoft czy AMD?




> Może nie od razu kino domowe, ale za około 1000zł można kupić amplituner np. Denona.


I co z nim zrobisz? 
i od kiedy to amplituner jest już kinem domowym?

----------


## kori

Chłop z Mazur, radio bedze uruchamiane na pilota (wyciagnięta podczerwień) lub spięte z włącznikiem oświetlenia.
jeszcze nie wiemy

----------


## fenix2

> Może nie od razu kino domowe, ale za około 1000zł można kupić amplituner np. Denona.





> I co z nim zrobisz? 
> i od kiedy to amplituner jest już kinem domowym?


NIc. Chodzi o skalę porównawczą!
Nie pisałem że amplituner jest kinem domowych. Więc po co sobie coś dopowiadasz to co ci wygodnie? Bardzo nieładnie taka postępować. 
Po 2 do radyjka łazienkowego za kupę $ trzeba zwykle dokupić jeszcze głośniki.

----------


## homelogic

Radio do łazienki lub kuchni standardowo wygląda tak:
http://www.busch-jaeger.de/pl/audiovideo/upr.htm
Czyli i głośniki i panel sterowania jako moduły pod standardowe ramki i puszki na ścianach. Najprościej i najbardziej estetycznie. Jest to rozwiązanie niezależne. Często w tego typu systemach mają docki pod iphone/ipod.

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Kori jak wyciągasz podczerwień? Radio będzie schowane w szafce - zabudowane - a podczerwień jak wystawiasz poza zabudowę?

Fenix radio samochodowe koszt do 100 zł głośniki łazienkowe 2 sztuki ok 180 zł więc w 300 zł się zamykasz i masz sprzęt warty tych 300 zł a nie radio łazienkowe za cenę 2 - 3 razy drożej /przebolałbym tą cenę - nie takie pieniądze kosztuje mój dom!/ ale o mocy 1,5 - 2 W to już lepiej tel. komórkowy nastawić na radio będzie głośniej.
Tego pana z poprzedniej strony co to czasy komuny przywołuje itp żałosne zabijanie czasu - nie biorę w tym udziału.

----------


## fenix2

Jak "wyciągnąć" podczerwień. Ja tu widzę 2 sposoby. 
Można użyć gotowego przedłużacza podczerwieni lub wylutować z radia oryginalną diodę podczerwieni i za pomocą kabla wyprowadzić ją w dowolne miejsce.




> Fenix radio samochodowe koszt do 100 zł głośniki łazienkowe 2 sztuki ok  180 zł więc w 300 zł się zamykasz i masz sprzęt warty tych 300 zł a nie  radio łazienkowe za cenę 2 - 3 razy drożej /przebolałbym tą cenę - nie  takie pieniądze kosztuje mój dom!/ ale o mocy 1,5 - 2 W to już lepiej  tel. komórkowy nastawić na radio będzie głośniej.


Otóż to! Podzielam twoje zdanie. Uważam że te urządzenia nie są warte ceny 600-700zł. Czego wyraz dałem w poprzednich postach.

----------


## kori

dokładnie tak jak pisze fenix wylutować z radia diodę i wyprowadzić w dowolne miejsce.
Przewagą radia samochodowego jest to ze można włożyć płytę lub podpiąć pamiec usb. Radia podtynkowe tego nie mają  :Smile: 

ja już instalcje wyprwoadziłam w dwóch łązienkach.
pozostanie tylko przy wykonczeniowce obsadzić radia i gotowe  :Smile:

----------


## fenix2

Można zawsze kupić jakiś tablet teraz są już tanie powiesić na ścianie i zrobić z niego radio internetowe.

----------


## kori

jest to mysl
 :Smile: 
tylko za wczasu trzeba było by doprowadzić zasilanie

----------


## fenix2

> jest to mysl
> 
> tylko za wczasu trzeba było by doprowadzić zasilanie


Zasilacz może by dało radę upchnąć w puszcze.

----------


## kori

no to wtedy tylko doprowadzić przeowdy głośnikowe, wymyslic jakiś uchwyt aby powiesić tablet do sciany z mozliwoscią wypięcia

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Nie zapominajcie że mówimy o łazience o wilgotności czasami >  90 % tablet średnio się nadaje co innego ukryte przed wilgocią radio. Powiedzcie jak dla laika, jak zlokalizować i wymontować z radia samochodowego diodę na podczerwień by tego małego ustrojstwa nie uszkodzić. Gotowe urządzenia przedłużające podczerwień mają za duże rozmiary, aby je montować w łazience w widocznym dla pilota miejscu.

----------

